

My friend made this to find cheap cereal on Amazon - lallouz
http://twodollarsabox.com/

======
lallouz
He's been trying to learn how to code, so we all just told him the best way is
to build something you want. It turns out he built something a lot of us want.
Cheap cereal. Needless to say I was pretty impressed with his first project.

~~~
thfc06
Pretty sweet, if you like cereal haha. What language did he use? I'm trying to
learn to code too, and not sure what to focus on.

------
Matz3
Very nice for a starter project.

Since I am not a cereal buyer... wouldn't it make more sense to compare the
price per ounce?

------
teeray
Wow, sweet design... simple and no-fluff, but not too bare

------
fibbery
Right-click, view source :D

------
sebphfx
this is amazing! I m all of a sudden craving cocoa puffs.

